# body kit



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

I have the 2013 korean model RHD with the new shaped fogs and grill (pics in gallery)
question is...where do i find a body kit to fit this....??

I have seen one on ebay link Chevrolet Cruze 11 12 Type 1 PU Urethane Front Rear Lip Side Skirt Trunk Spoiler | eBay
and i like it mucho....however i don't know if it will fit...
any thoughts...comments?

I have to ship abroad so it will be a shame if i were to proceed and it does not fit....RRELLP!!


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Korean Auto Imports

The link above is to the site that carries the new style body kit "Luxgen".


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I am willing to trade you an American RS bumper for yours if you like.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

RoadRage, are you sure? He seems pretty far from where we at lol.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

I know he's across the pond somewhere...I honestly would trade and have searched auto part retailers in Mexico to see if I can source this bumper. I would love to have a refreshed one-off.


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks RoadRage....that kit is nice

contacted company and awaiting specifics

thanks again


RoadRage said:


> Korean Auto Imports
> 
> The link above is to the site that carries the new style body kit "Luxgen".


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

i just researched the company and there is nothing but bad reviews

so i am thinking twice


htsob said:


> thanks RoadRage....that kit is nice
> 
> contacted company and awaiting specifics
> 
> thanks again


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

htsob said:


> i just researched the company and there is nothing but bad reviews
> 
> so i am thinking twice


So to go off topic did you make your avatar upside down on purpose.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> So to go off topic did you make your avatar upside down on purpose.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


i don't believe so, considering his whole album is also upside down lol


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

no not on purpose...when i posted pics this is how they came out
tried rotating to no avail....if any moderator is reading, can you please assist?


Rauen said:


> i don't believe so, considering his whole album is also upside down lol


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

OK..PICS FIXED...OPERA browser was the problem


htsob said:


> no not on purpose...when i posted pics this is how they came out
> tried rotating to no avail....if any moderator is reading, can you please assist?


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

ok pics fixed...opera browser was the problem


Rauen said:


> i don't believe so, considering his whole album is also upside down lol


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

aren't all cruze sedans supposed to be dimensionally the same?
ergo...shouldn't one cruze body kit fit all cruzes?

the only relevant difference i see with my model (2013 korean)
is the foglight housing, that is vertical instaed of horizontal....


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

please somebody tell me if the body kit for the americn cruze will fit the korean
can't find an answer anywhere


----------



## alexjacobs (Oct 25, 2014)

I know I am super late to leave a comment but I would still like to suggest you to visit all-fit automotive once and check the products. They are pretty good and reasonable and most of all they ship internationally and have a return policy as well if you do not like the product.


----------



## htsob (Jan 4, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> Korean Auto Imports
> 
> The link above is to the site that carries the new style body kit "Luxgen".


the KIT is sweet....company awesome..thanks


----------

